# New rep centre scotland



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all a new reptile and exotics centre has opened in Tillicoultry near Stirling.I havent actually visited the shop yet so I have no idea what its like just thought I would give it a mention!


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

oh i know the shop 


ive not been but they bought a huge viv stack from my local shop


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know, I must have a run through that way someday : victory:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i have been in and bought frozen food there. really helpful guy that owns it. i will be popping in if thats the rep bit opened now.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

butterfly said:


> i have been in and bought frozen food there. really helpful guy that owns it. i will be popping in if thats the rep bit opened now.


 
anyone know the name of the actual shop?


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Its pets needs & feeds. Ill need to nip down and have a look. Its only 10 mins from me


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

sparkle said:


> anyone know the name of the actual shop?


yip pets needs and feeds. he ran a pet shop before taking over his wifes flower shop and making it into a reptile shop. he always had frozen stuff in. some you cant get anywhere else. i have been waiting on it opening. i love nosing around new places.
i think the name of the street its in is 'stirling street'.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

butterfly said:


> yip pets needs and feeds. he ran a pet shop before taking over his wifes flower shop and making it into a reptile shop. he always had frozen stuff in. some you cant get anywhere else. i have been waiting on it opening. i love nosing around new places.
> i think the name of the street its in is 'stirling street'.


 
cheers

may be worth a wee lookie after crimbo time


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

well i plan to pop along tomorrow or tuesday, so i will let you know what like it is. he always kept frozen food and ordered livefood for folk, but dunno what the actual rep bit is like. he kept a great selection of frozen.


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

any1 know what the prices are like for frozen


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

will double check when am in and let you know. i usually buy loads so dont know the individual prices. and i dont buy there every week.


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

just our local pet shop has put its prices up like £14 for 10 med/large mice £7 10 pinkys rip off if you ask me lol


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

the last time i had to ask a pal to pick me up weaners at his local shop they took £2 per weaner. it wasnt this shop btw. if i had the guts i would breed my own, but i fall in love with them and wouldnt be able to cull them. i would name them all im afraid.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

geesh prices for frozen are geting so high... credit crunchy and all that ..


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Great a new shop, always good to have another one that caters for reps. Also need to have a nosy after Xmas.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

sparkle said:


> geesh prices for frozen are geting so high... credit crunchy and all that ..


 
well i found someone who sells them at the price she buys them, and a friend passes me any extra he breeds. so i dont have to pay too high prices too often. but i must admit i fell off the couch at £2 a weaner.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

its not open yet. i rang the guy and he said he is waiting on stuff coming and isnt opening till its all there. will keep you updated. i have a pricelist will shove it on tomorrow.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Cool. Keep all us Scotties updated. :2thumb:


----------



## ryan2 (Feb 9, 2008)

butterfly said:


> its not open yet. i rang the guy and he said he is waiting on stuff coming and isnt opening till its all there. will keep you updated. i have a pricelist will shove it on tomorrow.


 
anychance of the pricelist


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I saw that shop when I passed by on the bus, but I didn't know they had reps! I'll have to pop in some time. It's the Stirling-Alloa circular bus that goes by, it goes past the University so it's handy for me to get


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

It opened at the weekend but I still havent managed to get in the OH had a peek and hes got a couple of corns and a few geckos and some exo terra stuff that i know of.


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you know the address or postcode of the shop? Would like to have a wee nose to see what they have : victory:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Here you go

*Pet Needs & Feeds*

1, Stirling St, Tillicoultry, Clackmannanshire FK13 6EA 
Tel: *01259 752002*


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for that : victory:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

a few vivs, £95 for a high yellow leo, and £95 bearded dragon WAY over priced!!!!


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> a few vivs, £95 for a high yellow leo, and £95 bearded dragon WAY over priced!!!!


Didn't know they were charging that much!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

its just a room added on to a pet store, maybe if the prices were lowered then it could be a really nice added extra!


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> its just a room added on to a pet store, maybe if the prices were lowered then it could be a really nice added extra!


Maybe you should say to the owner that the prices are a little more expensive than they should be for certain types of animals, in a nice way ofcourse and not to offend anyone. But it all depends on how much they paid for them as well as the shop has to make a profit as it's a business afterall.

All shops are different though and with that prices will be different!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Bit of change of topic but whats your guys opinion on another reptile shop in Scotland, probably in the Fife area. Is it needed? Would you go?


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

When the pet shop here in Monifieth opened, about 4 years ago, I worked there at the weekends... and at that time, that's what a bearded dragon cost as they were none about, so we had to ship them in. That all adds to your costs.

Now a days, there's so many local breeders etc, and tonnes of babies up here, that the babies only cost about £40.... (the last time I looked, as no longer work there).

It's all about demand and supply when you start a business, so prices should come down as the guy finds local breeders etc. Always good to have another shop opened tho, especially for feed and viv's etc. So good on him )


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

Zak said:


> Bit of change of topic but whats your guys opinion on another reptile shop in Scotland, probably in the Fife area. Is it needed? Would you go?


More reptile shops are always good and it just depends where you set up in Fife.

There's already an excellent shop in Dunfermline that sells food, animals, supplies etc at great prices so another one close by wouldn't make sense.

Where abouts were you thinking exactly? St Andrews?


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

just watch this space lol. wont be too long folks.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

palomine said:


> just watch this space lol. wont be too long folks.


aw thats not fair. pm me!!!!! pmsl!!!!


----------

